# Umleitung einer Domain zu einer anderen ...



## st_weber (22. August 2006)

Hallo,

möchte gerne von einer vorgehenden zu einer neuen Domain umleiten.
Das redirect in der index.html leitet zwar die gewöhnlichen Domainaufrufe zur neuen Domain sauber weiter, macht aber Probleme, wenn ich mit einem bestimmten Formular starten will, z.B. 
www.domain.de/dokumente.htm 

Nu habe ich gehört, dass mod_rewrite mein Problem lösen können soll, habe aber keine Ahnung, ob tatsächlich? und falls doch, wie das richtig gemacht wird.
Habe nur gelesen, dass hierzu eine .access-Datei erforderlich ist.

Hat jemand ein Beispiel wie das richtig gemacht wird oder kann das erklären?

Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## Norbert Eder (23. August 2006)

Hast du Zugriff auf den Server selbst? Dann könntest du eine permanente Weitereitung einrichten, sofern der Zugriff auf http://www.muh.com auf http://www.mah.com umgeleitet werden soll. Willst du einzelne Links http://www.muh.com/muhmuh.html auch umgeleitet haben, dann könnte mod_rewrite eventuell helfen, denk aber nicht, dass dies die beste Lösung darstellt.


----------



## st_weber (23. August 2006)

Auf den Server selbst habe ich keinen Zugriff, ist ein Webpaket mit confixx. Hab aber .htaccess und mode_rewrite ist, wie ich das in phpinfo sehen kann, auch eingebunden. 

Und, auf den Provider kann ich, was mein Problem angeht, leider nicht zählen 

Ich möchte gerne, dass einzelne html-Links mit weitergereicht werden, so 2 oder 3 würde mir völlig reichen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. August 2006)

such einfach nach mod_rewrite hier im Forum. Es dürfte einige Hundert Beispiele geben ...


----------

